# hey all , just a few questions ?!



## hoppystalker (Jun 1, 2006)

first off hope everyone is having a hoppy day!   And just a few questions, first i found a few seeds one day in a bag i had a i finally decided to plant them , i had 5 and four of them are now growing , approx 3, 4, 6, 8 inches - im am growing them in a greenhouse in my backyard and just wondering approx how long to determine sex , better in the greenhouse or out side in the yard!And should i keep them all seperated all the time or are they ok to be close now ? so any tips on that would be greatly appreciated . heres a pic of the largest one i have. they are 3 weeks old.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 1, 2006)

hoppystalker said:
			
		

> first off hope everyone is having a hoppy day!  And just a few questions, first i found a few seeds one day in a bag i had a i finally decided to plant them , i had 5 and four of them are now growing , approx 3, 4, 6, 8 inches - I'm am growing them in a greenhouse in my backyard and just wondering approx how long to determine sex , better in the greenhouse or out side in the yard!And should i keep them all separated all the time or are they OK to be close now ? They are 3 weeks old.


It depends on you where you plant them man. In the greenhouse, you can alter it's growth much more efficiently. Outside, they will get better CO2 levels.

Many many more variables are there, but your humidity, wind, high-low temps, rain and rain conditions, etc, etc, etc. each have something that they change in the plants growth. Depending on where you are, the exact soil conditions in the spot you're thinking of growing, safety from the law seeing them, you could also grow indoors. Are you a legal grower? That matters a lot too when doing an outside grow. Are thieves possible or likely?

Can you set up an inside grow room? If so, that's the safest way I know of in terms of legal stuff.

As for sexing the plants, do you see the two branching's just below the tip? See how they are even? Straight across from one another? When the plant Quits doing that and the branching is staggered or what we call "Alternating Nodes", then you can sex the plant by either keeping it in total darkness for 12 hours each day or taking a clone from the plant and doing the dark hours with only the cutting. This will cause the cutting to flower in about 2 weeks. Either way, after the flowering starts in either method, you'll be able to tell if the flowers are male or female.

You can keep the plants as close as you need to as long as no light is blocked, or as little as possible. MJ loves full sunlight as long as adequate water is used and the plants don't over heat.

Tell us a bunch more about what you want to do, (but of course nothing personal), and there are a lot of real pros in this group that will get you on the right track.

Good Luck to you man!


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 2, 2006)

sweet , thanx stoney , well i dont have to worry about theives , my backyard is secure, and i was told that if u have even 1 male there it will ruin it all , if thats true do i just have to wait untill they have flowered for that or worry about it now ?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 2, 2006)

hoppystalker said:
			
		

> sweet , thanx stoney , well i dont have to worry about theives , my backyard is secure, and i was told that if u have even 1 male there it will ruin it all , if thats true do i just have to wait untill they have flowered for that or worry about it now ?


You can't tell if you have a male plant until it does flower.


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 6, 2006)

ok , thanax , im in western canada so i have a hot summer ahead , i can keep them in the green house or in the yard should i be bringing them in at night or covering them outside in the greenhouse for 12hrs , they generally have sun on them from 6amish to 2pmish , should i be adding fertilizer (like miracle grow ) ? 
thanx for the help ! 

hops


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 6, 2006)

You need to feed your plants, but try to find something better than miracle grow, like Fox Farms products.  Or visit the local garden centre and ask about _organic _nutrients.

Plus the stem is very skinny.  Try to get some wind or a breeze going on the plant.


----------



## Bobber (Jun 9, 2006)

I was try to grow in the greenhouse and another  I am growing in the outdoor.Witch was in the greenhouse, he was very small and not leafy, which is in the outdoor he is big and leafely.Maybe first plant was little becouse he didint get alot of water.Second plant growing good.


----------

